# The Collection Deepening Thread



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Due to the success of my other thread to deepen my collection, I thought I'd start a thread to deepen everyone's collection.

If you have a certain composer that doesn't have a lot of works in your collection, post them here with the works you already have, for example:

Beethoven:

Fur Elise
Symphony #5
Symphony #9

Then others will suggest works to "deepen" that composer.

My thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/13280-help-deepening-my-collection.html


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for starting this. I'll try with some of the composers I have little to none of their works:

Schoenberg:
Verklärte Nacht for String Sextet
String Quartet No. 2
Five Pieces for Orchestra

Telemann:
Quatuor in D minor for two flutes, recorder, and basso continuo (part of Tafelmusik)

Hummel:
Trumpet Concerto

Rodrigo:
Concierto de Aranjuez

Bernstein:
Candide Overture

Boccherini:
Cello Concerto No. 9

Mussorgsky:
Night on Bald Mountain
Pictures at an Exhibition (both piano and Ravel orchestration)

Paganini:
Violin Concerto No. 1

Rimsky-Korsakov:
Scheherazade
Russian Easter Festival Overture

Respighi:
The Pines of Rome
The Fountains of Rome

Albinoni:
Adagio in G minor for Organ and Strings

Byrd:
Mass for Four Voices

Weber:
Der Freischutz Overture

And the composers that I have nothing of: Rameau, Ives, Scarlatti, Webern, Corelli, Gounod, Poulenc, Cage, Buxtehude, Nielsen, Walton, Ligeti, and Glinka to name a few.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Trout said:


> Thanks for starting this. I'll try with some of the composers I have little to none of their works:
> 
> Hummel:
> Trumpet Concerto
> ...


There's a lot to respond to here. I will give suggestions for those composers I can.

Hummel:
He was known primarily for piano concertos. His concerto No. 2 in A minor (Op. 85) and No. 3 in B minor (Op. 89) are wonderful.

Boccherini:
Cello Concerto No. 9

I adore his cello quintets. He wrote quite a few.

Paganini:
Violin Concerto No. 1

Generally his first concerto is considered the best, but I also like violin concerto No. 4 and 6. He also wrote a famous series of caprices (24 in total). They are not as melodic, and they certainly have caused much grief swearing among developing violinists over the years. You might find them fun.

Rimsky-Korsakov:
Scheherazade
Russian Easter Festival Overture

I love his Capriccio Espagnol and his piano concerto.

Albinoni:
Adagio in G minor for Organ and Strings

He wrote a series of concerti a 5 (Op. 5, 7, and 9) that are lovely. Most recordings don't have all 12 concerti for each Opus. Make sure you get Op. 9 No.2.

Walton

He wrote great violin and viola concertos.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Trout said:


> Schoenberg:
> Verklärte Nacht for String Sextet
> String Quartet No. 2
> Five Pieces for Orchestra


Try the Piano Concerto Op. 42 (the recording with Uchida is OK) and the String Quartet No. 1 (or just get the complete string quartets). If you like Wagner or Mahler, try _Gurre-Lieder_ and _Moses und Aron_, the first of which is tonal. Many people consider the orchestral version of _Verklärte Nacht_ to be better than the string-sextet version you have.

With Webern, your best option is just to buy a recording of his complete works conducted by Boulez. But only do that if you're genuinely interested.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Telemann-*

I highly recommend this disc which combines some of Telemann's vocal selections from his cantatas with instrumental works focused upon the recorder which was perhaps the instrument for which he composed his greatest work.










You might follow this with:










Like the previous disc, this offers a marvelous recital of the composer's chamber cantatas interspersed with his instrumental chamber works.

For a disc centered upon his recorder works, I particularly recommend this:










Then I would suggest this recording as a solid introduction to Telemann's larger choral works, in this instance, the oratorio, _The Resurrection_:


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I have nothing of Scarlatti - what would you say are the best of his 555 piano sonatas


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Scarlatti?... which one? Seriously. After having explored the music of papa Scarlatti (Alessandro) I find that he almost certainly was the greater composer. Among the finest examples of his music you might look here:










Like Handel, Scarlatti wrote a large number of secular cantatas... often based upon classic poems by Tasso, Petrarch, Dante, and others. These establish a fluid, Italianate vocal style.

Currently the whole of Alessandro's cantata oeuvre is being recorded. These, at the very least, are essential:




























The final disc is especially fine... thrilling and theatrical... and brilliantly performed.

Oddly enough, while it was the early secular cantatas and his operas that established Scarlatti as one of the leading composers in Italy... and the world... it has become his later sacred works that are now being rediscovered:


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I did some digging, and it turns out I found a '20th century classics' CD set containing works of Webern, Nielsen, Poulenc, Walton, Ives, and Ligeti.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Domenico Scarlatti on the other hand... I would recommend you simply start exploring his keyboard sonatas by picking up any of a number of well-performed selections:





































Don't ignore his vocal music, either... especially considering this particularly fine recording by Harry Christophers and The Sixteen:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Trout said:


> Thanks for starting this. I'll try with some of the composers I have little to none of their works:
> Weber:
> Der Freischutz Overture


Weber :trp:
Clarinet Quintet - Brilliant
Piano sonata No. 3 - As beautiful as Beethoven's


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are a few composers I like but have few of their works.

Paderewski (Piano Concerto, Fantasie Polonaise)
Villa-Lobos (Bachiana Brasileira)
Wilhelm Stenhammar (Piano Concerto No. 1	)

Suggestions?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Trout said:


> Thanks for starting this. I'll try with some of the composers I have little to none of their works:
> 
> Bernstein:
> Candide Overture


Ah, I can help you there.

The "Symphonic Dances from West Side Story" are a must.
"Prelude Fugue and Riffs" is a really wild piece.
The Clarinet Sonata is his best chamber composition.
Chichester Psalms is a beautiful sacred choral work.
Three Dance Episodes from On the Town is a marvelous ballet suite.
Serenade for Violin
Any of the Three Symphonies.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> Here are a few composers I like but have few of their works.
> 
> Paderewski (Piano Concerto, Fantasie Polonaise)
> *Villa-Lobos (Bachiana Brasileira)*
> ...


I have Villa-Lobos complete String Quartets and Piano Trios and recommend them very enthusiastically if you enjoy Chamber Music


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

mmsbls said:


> Villa-Lobos (Bachiana Brasileira)
> 
> Suggestions?


I hope this helps. 

Personally, I barely know any Renaissance composers and really want to get into this time period.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Air said:


> I hope this helps.


Thanks. I've heard some of the Choros pieces. I'll certainly check out the others. Also I didn't know about that thread. Now I have lots more to look into as well.


----------



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

For Villa-Lobos the 5 Preludes for solo guitar are a must. Go for the Julian Bream recording.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

An Die Freude said:


> Due to the success of my other thread to deepen my collection, I thought I'd start a thread to deepen everyone's collection.
> 
> If you have a certain composer that doesn't have a lot of works in your collection, post them here with the works you already have, for example:
> 
> ...


Dvorak:
Carnival Overture
Cello Concerto Op 104
String Quartet in F Op 96 (_American_)
Symphonies 6, 7 & 8 (the try all the others, starting with No 5)
Violin Concerto

Grieg:
ALL of the Holberg Suite
ALL of Peer Gynt
Suite - Sigurd Jorsalfar

Elgar:
The OTHER Pomp and Circumstances Marches
Violin Concerto
String Quartet
Piano Quintet
The 2 symphonies
ALL of the Enigma Variations
Falstaff

Mendelssohn:
Violin Concerto In E Minor, Op. 64
Midsummer Night's Dream - Overture
String Octet
Overture - Ruy Blas
The string symphonies (all lovely)

Handel:
Concerti Grossi Op 3
Concerti Grossi Op 6
I was thinking about getting the Concerto Grosso in D Minor, HWV 328 but I'm not so sure. YES

Schumann:
Piano Concerto
Konzertstück four horns and Orchestra
Carnival
Piano Quartet
Piano Quintet


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Any suggestions for Balakirev?
I have both symphonies. I've really liked what I've heard of his piano music, particularly Mazurka number 6(I think). Recommended recordings of his Mazurkas? 

Glazunov. 
I have symphony number 5. 

For other Russian symphonies, I have Borodin 2, Rachmaninov 2 and 3, all of Tchaikovsky's, Taneyev 2 and 4, and this one massive one by Rheingold Gliere(forget which number). So those are my themes, Balakirev works, and Russian orchestral music.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Trout said:


> Thanks for starting this. I'll try with some of the composers I have little to none of their works:
> And the composers that I have nothing of: Rameau, Ives, Scarlatti, Webern, Corelli, Gounod, Poulenc, Cage, Buxtehude, Nielsen, Walton, Ligeti, and Glinka to name a few.


Schoenberg:
Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2
Gurrelieder
Pelleas & Melisande
Soundtrack to an Imaginary Film Scene
String Quartet No 1
Survivor from Warsaw
Variations for Orchestra Op 31

Telemann:
Dip into the rest of _Tafelmusik_
Don Quixote

Hummel:
Piano Concertos
Masses

Bernstein:
On the Town
Prelude, Fugue and Riffs for clarinet and orchestra
Serenade for Violin and Orchestra
Symphonic Dances from _West Side Story_
Symphony No 1 (_Jeremiah_)

Boccherini:
Symphonies
Requiem

Mussorgsky:
Prelude to Khovanshchina
Songs and Dances of Death

Paganini:
24 Caprices for solo violin

Rimsky-Korsakov:
Suite: The Golden Cockerel (Le coq d'or)
Suite: The Tale of Tsar Saltan

Respighi:
The Birds
Roman Festivals (_Feste romane_)

Albinoni:
Well, the 'Adagio' isn't by Albinoni at all - it is a spoof composition by Remo Giazzotto, written as recently as 1958. So, I don't know if you actually like REAL Albinoni or not.

Byrd:
Mass for Five Voices

Weber:
Clarinet concertos and Concertino
Clarinet Quintet
Invitation to the Dance
Overtures: Abu Hassan; Euryanthe; Oberon; Preziosa; Ruler of the Spirits (Beherrscher der Geister)
Symphonies 1 & 2

Rameau
Les indes galantes

Ives
Central Park in the Dark
2 Piano Sonatas; Three-Page Sonata
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
All 4 Symphonies (leave No 4 till last)

Webern:
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia
6 Orchestral Pieces

Corelli
Concerto Grossi Op 6

Gounod
Ballet Music from _Faust_
Petite symphonie for winds

Poulenc
Les biches
Gloria
Organ Concerto
Piano Concerto

Cage
Fontana Mix
Preludes and Sonatas for Prepared Piano

Buxtehude
Membra Jesu nostri
Sonatas Op 1
Trio Sonatas Op 2

Nielsen
Commotio (organ)
Helios Overture
Maskerade
Pan & Syrinx
Symphonies 3, 4 & 5 (then try Nos 1, 2 & 6)

Walton:
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Façade
Portsmouth Point Overture
Symphony No 1
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

Ligeti:
Atmosphères
Bagatelles for wind quintet
Requiem

Glinka
Jota aragonesa
Kamarinskaya
Overture: A Life for the Tsar
Overture: Ruslan and Lyudmila


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Any suggestions for Balakirev?
> I have both symphonies. I've really liked what I've heard of his piano music, particularly Mazurka number 6(I think). Recommended recordings of his Mazurkas?
> 
> Glazunov.
> I have symphony number 5.


Balakirev:
His Piano Concerto No. 2 is wonderful. Many like his piano work - Islamey (Oriental Fantasy). Also his tone poem, Tamara, is very nice.

Glazunov:
I think his symphony No. 5 is perhaps his nicest work. Many adore his violin concerto. Also his ballet, The Seasons, is popular.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

An Die Freude said:


> I have nothing of Scarlatti - what would you say are the best of his 555 piano sonatas


Of the dozens I've heard, I've found the D. Scarlatti Keyboard Sonatas to be consistently enjoyable. In addition to the recordings for piano already mentioned...


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> Schoenberg:
> Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2
> Gurrelieder
> Pelleas & Melisande
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Any suggestions for Balakirev?
> I have both symphonies. I've really liked what I've heard of his piano music, particularly Mazurka number 6(I think). Recommended recordings of his Mazurkas?
> 
> Glazunov.
> ...


Russians are my specialty! :tiphat:

Go along with what mmsbls recommended for Balakirev.

The long symphony by Gliere is I think you mean his 3rd, good choice . For Glazunov, his 4th symphony is equally good to his 5th IMO, and if you like Balakirev, you would also like Glazunov's 1st symphony, his most nationalistic. I suggest the ballets _Raymonda_ and _The Seasons_, and tone poems like _Lyric Poem_ and _Stenka Razin_. You'll notice that some of his later works are more Tchaikovskian in mentality than Nationalistic (particularly the ballets), but as always argued for, still Russian.

Since you know 2 of the Russian Mighty Handful (not assuming you don't know the other 3 by your list), Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky and Cui would be next to investigate. Rimsky-Korsakov's Masterpiece Trio: _Cappricio Espagnol_, _Scheherezade_, and _Russian Easter Overture_. R-K's Symphony No. 3 "Antar" is like a tone poem symphony. Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (originally piano but orchestrated by Ravel, most famous that way) and _Night on Bald Mountain_. Cui wrote some orchestral suites, one called "In Modo Populari."

I could go on and on, but I'll stop there.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

As we seem to entered a 'Russian phase', I can recommend some more composers/pieces:

Kallinnikov - Symphonies 1 & 2 (contemporary with Glazunov, died young, more 'Tchaikovskian' than Glazunov)
Lyadov (Liadov, Liadoff, etc) - Composer of wonderful, short symphonic poems, beautifully orchestrated: _The Enchanted Lake_, _Kikimora_, _Baba Yaga_, _From the Apocalypse_, _A Musical Snuffbox_
Nikolai Tcherepnin - _Le pavillon d'Armide_, _Narcisse et Echo_, _La princesse lointaine_, _From Land to Land_, _Mar'ya Morevna_ (symphonic poem), _The Enchanted Kingdom_


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep! Those were the other composers I would have named, minus Tcherepnin, who I don't know so well. I love the _Musical Snuffbox_!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Late Romantic Russian composers are the coolest! 

I'll name a few that haven't been mentioned already.

One of my favorites is *Nikolai Medtner*, a must know for anyone who loves the late romantic piano repertoire. Really, he is astonishing, Rachmaninoff considered him the greatest composer he knew. His music has some similarities to Rachmaninoff, but it's far more dense and considerably less overt. There's a lot of melodies under the surface that are really hard to grasp at first but the complexity is what makes his music so rewarding.

Sonata Reminiscenza 



Sonata Romantica 



Piano Concerto #2 



Piano Quintet 




Another is *Sergei Taneyev*, who was nicknamed the "Russian Brahms" for the complexity and sometimes un-Russian flavor of his music. Tchaikovsky held him in very high regard. His chamber music is really some of the most underrated of all time, but he also wrote some gorgeous symphonies.

Piano Quintet 



 (one of the best PQ's ever!)
Symphony #4 




Some other treasures I've come across recently -

Bortkiewicz's Ballade in c sharp minor 



Catoire's Elegy


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Air said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> Personally, I barely know any Renaissance composers and really want to get into this time period.


If you are interested in Renaissance clavichord music, try this:
http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx...%3A+Antonio+De+Cabez%F3n,+Josquin+Desprez.htm I have those works and if you'd like any tracks for free, I'd be happy to email them.

And:
I've just listened to the first movement of Taneyev Symphony 4 again and I'm really getting into it. That is a wonderful symphony. I'll be sure to check out his string quartets. I have some experience with Medtner, I haven't gotten a solid feel for him yet, but there is something about him that I'm wanting to go back to. Piano concerto 1 has a startling first sweep of the strings in its theme.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've certainly hit a bit of a Russian phase, yes indeed. Gliere symphony 3 I've yet to listen to, Balakirev 1 is a bit lighter than I had hoped, but I still find it very enjoyable. The Glazunov symphony 5 is very beautiful, so far from what I've heard of the first movement. I'm very hopeful for Glazunov. I've yet to listen to "Tamara" by Balakirev so I'll be sure to check that out. I know the other three of the mighty handful, I'm very familiar with Pictures at an Exhibition and Scheherazade, but I know little else and hardly anything by Cui.

Kallinikov sounds interesting. I know a little of Lyadov and am eager to explore him more.

What do you guys know of Lyapunov, Balakirev's student? I think he wrote a symphony, and some nice piano pieces? 

And although he's hardly Russian, what of Anton Rubinstein?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> I've just listened to the first movement of Taneyev Symphony 4 again and I'm really getting into it. That is a wonderful symphony. I'll be sure to check out his string quartets. I have some experience with Medtner, I haven't gotten a solid feel for him yet, but there is something about him that I'm wanting to go back to. Piano concerto 1 has a startling first sweep of the strings in its theme.


Thanks for the des Prez clavichord recommendation, if you can believe it I've never heard any of his music before!

Lyapunov is another one that I've always wanted to discover but never have had the chance to.

For Rubinstein, I wouldn't hesitate to check out Piano Concertos #4 and #5, which remained in the repertoire quite a long time before they were forgotten along with the rest of his music. His salon piano music is also lovely - I've played a Valse-Caprice from one of the Six soirées á Saint-Petersburg and it was an immediate crowd pleaser. One day I hope to familiar myself with the chamber music and the opera The Demon - unknown in the West but really not too obscure of a work in Russia.

I think before I forgot to mention Arensky and his lovely piano trio. How could I?!






One of the best. My saliva is already running for the piano trio/quartet/quintet game.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Bumping it from the archives.
Share your knowledge TC fellows.
Schnittke - Where should I begin?
Hindemith - the 4th SQ is nice


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Concerning Alexander Glazunov, I do not think I have spotted a mention of his saxophone concerto. This was a concerto in emajor for the alto sax and strings. Glazunov sadly never heard it performed. What is interesting is that some may consider it rather avant-garde at the time as, believe it or not, the saxophone was once considered a popular instrument amongst the middle classes! (haughty snigger).

Digressing the trivia, the aesthetic quality (WARNING: JOBE'S OPINION IMMINENT. PROCEED WITH CAUTION) is... Quite good but not masterful in any respect. Although I hold no vendetta against the respectively wonderful timbre of the saxophone, I am yet to hear a piece in the classical realm that gives the saxophone a good name (and it's a bit of a juvenille).

Anyway... Be sure to listen to that if you have not already.

With my own contribution, I think I'm satisfied with my hundreds of classical CDs... But here's my humble appeal

Mark-Anthony Turnage

Three Screaming popes
Hammered Out

Jozef Haydn
My personal favourite the Oxford symphony, although i've heard a few such as Number 21, the clock and number 88. I'm rarely dissatisfied with a Haydn piece, other than slight boredom whilst listening to the London symphony and 'the joke'. Be sure to recommend me your personal favourites.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Pieck said:


> Bumping it from the archives.
> Share your knowledge TC fellows.
> Schnittke - Where should I begin?
> Hindemith - the 4th SQ is nice


Last post on the page again. Advise needed, details in the quote.


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Jobe said:


> Concerning Alexander Glazunov, I do not think I have spotted a mention of his saxophone concerto. This was a concerto in emajor for the alto sax and strings. Glazunov sadly never heard it performed. What is interesting is that some may consider it rather avant-garde at the time as, believe it or not, the saxophone was once considered a popular instrument amongst the middle classes! (haughty snigger).
> 
> Digressing the trivia, the aesthetic quality (WARNING: JOBE'S OPINION IMMINENT. PROCEED WITH CAUTION) is... Quite good but not masterful in any respect. Although I hold no vendetta against the respectively wonderful timbre of the saxophone, I am yet to hear a piece in the classical realm that gives the saxophone a good name (and it's a bit of a juvenille).
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need to listen to the intermezzo from L'Arlesienne by Bizet, Rachmaninoff's Vocalise, also Ibert, Koechlin wrote some tasty things for Saxophone....also on the outer limits Allan Pettersson's Symphony no. 16.....


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pieck said:


> Last post on the page again. Advise needed, details in the quote.


Re Schnittke & Hindemith...


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks I'll check it.
More suggestions?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Pieck:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

@Emiel
Listening to it now.

Another composer I dont know where to start:
Reger. Someone?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bumping this thread, its a great one. I need input into first half of 20th century English and American composers(born early 20th preferably). I already have listened carefully to Walton, Schuman, Harris, Bernstein, Copland, Britten(more of Britten please), that's the genre I'm interested in even though it kind of spans several.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Bumping this thread, its a great one. I need input into first half of 20th century English and American composers(born early 20th preferably). I already have listened carefully to Walton, Schuman, Harris, Bernstein, Copland, Britten(more of Britten please), that's the genre I'm interested in even though it kind of spans several.


Here are some 20th C. english composers that you might be interested in: William Alwyn, Malcolm Arnold, Arnold Bax, Edmund Rubbra, Michael Tippet. I would recommend any of those composers symphonies.

For the American side of things, I guess Ives would be a good next step. If you find yourself looking for something a little bit more out there, but not too crazy, I would recommend John Corigliano. I have his string quartet on Naxos, that piece is really good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> Here are some 20th C. english composers that you might be interested in: William Alwyn, Malcolm Arnold, Arnold Bax, Edmund Rubbra, Michael Tippet. I would recommend any of those composers symphonies.
> 
> For the American side of things, I guess Ives would be a good next step. If you find yourself looking for something a little bit more out there, but not too crazy, I would recommend John Corigliano. I have his string quartet on Naxos, that piece is really good.


I'm a little wary of out there, but thanks for the recording recommendation. Do you have any other recordings of the english composers you like? I know the first three you mentioned, which pieces and recordings do you like?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I'm a little wary of out there, but thanks for the recording recommendation. Do you have any other recordings of the english composers you like? I know the first three you mentioned, which pieces and recordings do you like?


Eh, I'm not the best person to ask about recordings because I'm not really into comparing recordings. I just kind of get a random recording of something just to hear what it sounds like and usually it satisfies me enough that I don't feel the need to get another recording. Anyway, with that in mind, I'll show you the ones I have.

William Alwyn, Symphonies 1-5, Sinfonietta for strings: 









Malcolm Arnold's Complete symphonies:









Arnold Bax's Symphonies, Tintagel, Rouge Comedy Overture:









Edmund Rubbra's Symphonies:









Michael Tippet's symphonies:









As for the Corigliano string quartet I recommended, eh, I don't think it's too too out there...It's definitely not "atonal" because there's a tonal center. If you like Bartok (which I can't remember if you do or not, I'm sure you'll be fine with this. I found a youtube recording of his Symphony no. 2, which is just a string orchestra version of the string quartet. The recording on youtube doesn't really give the piece justice though and the CD recording I have is much much better. Plus I prefer the string quartet version in general anyway.
Here's the second movement 



 which is the most "out there" part of the piece in my opinion. Make sure you listen to the whole thing because the outer parts are wild, but the middle section is very beautiful...you just have to imagine it on a better recording is all -.-

Heres the recording I have, if you end up liking the youtube video.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That's good, thanks! I'll look for some of those and let you know what I think.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's rare that someone I like wins a Grammy...I actually like that about my musical taste...even a no-brainer like Metallica for Best Metal Act got beat out by Jethro Tull!...anyway, in this one case...justice was served. Earl Wild: The Romantic Master








The finest American pianist ever born


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

What symphony do you recommend for Britten?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> What symphony do you recommend for Britten?


There is only one 'conventional' symphony by Britten: the _Sinfonia da Requiem_ - a very fine piece. There is also the _Spring Symphony_, which is a choral work (a hybrid of a choral song cycle and a symphony) and the _Cello Symphony_ (a big, four-movement Cello Concerto, in effect).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm curious to know what the best pieces are for David Diamond, Walter Piston, and Howard Hanson, and also other pieces besides symphony number 3 for Harris. Delicious Manager, I bet you'll know something, but anyone else can answer as well. I have sinfonia da requiem on hold for me at the CD store.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

As far as David Diamond is concerned, I would find it difficult to recommend any symphonies over the others - it's a pretty even cycle of well-written, well-constructed symphonies. Luckily, they're all available on the budget-price Naxos and are reissues of former Delos recordings.

Howard Hanson: most people start with the Second Symphony (_Romantic_) and move-on from there.

Walter Piston's Second is usually held-up to be his finest symphony, but again, Naxos comes to the rescue to enable you to make-up your own mind.

And don't forget Paul Creston's Third Symphony - one of the best 20th-century American symphonies.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Bumping this thread, its a great one. I need input into first half of 20th century English and American composers(born early 20th preferably). I already have listened carefully to Walton, Schuman, Harris, Bernstein, Copland, Britten(more of Britten please), that's the genre I'm interested in even though it kind of spans several.


In addition to violadude's list, and my answer on Diamond and Hanson in the other thread, do check out the only symphony by UK's EJ Moeran. A masterpiece.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Antonin Dvorak is a famous composer, but unfortunately known for only a small number of his works. The 9th symphony, the famous "New World", the 8th and 7th symphonies, 
the cello concerto, Slavonic Dances, the "American " string quartet , and a couple other works of his have long been staples of the repertoire, but there is so much wonderful music by Dvorak which is rarely performed live outside of the Czech republic.
The first six Dvorak symphonies are so melodious and full of invention you'll wonder where they've been all your life. 
The Requiem is rarely performed, but it easily ranks with those of Mozart,Berlioz, Verdi and Faure. 
Try these miscellaneous orchestral works : The Symphonic Variations, the symphonic poems The Noonday Witch, The Water Goblin, The Golden Spinning Wheel, and The Wood Dove, all based on Czech fairy tales. 
Othello overture. In Nature's Realm overture. The Hussite overture. 
My Fatherland overture.(Not to be confused with Smetana),.Slavonic Rhapsodies (Not to be confused with the Slavonic Dances).

Violin Concerto. Piano Concerto. Oratorio :The Spectre's Bride.
Operas : Rusalka. The Devil and Kate. Dimitrij. The Jacobin. Armida.
The complete string quartets and other chamber music. 

Dvorak's are a a goldmine of great music, and so little of it is well known.
For recordings, you can't do better than those on the Czech republic's own record label, Supraphon. For the symphonies, the complete sets conducted by Rafael Kubelik, Istvan Kertesz, Witld Rowicki and Libor Pesek are all excellent. 
Don't miss Rusalka conducted by the late Sir Charles Mackerras and Renee Fleming and Ben Heppner on Decca.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Bump, lets learn a little!


----------



## chrislowski (Aug 20, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> Here are a few composers I like but have few of their works.
> 
> Paderewski (Piano Concerto, Fantasie Polonaise)
> Villa-Lobos (Bachiana Brasileira)
> ...


I recommend the 4cd set 'Stenhammar - Symphonies and Piano Concertos' on BIS Records conducted by Neeme Jarvi, as well as the six String Quartets on Caprice.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Webernite said:


> Try the Piano Concerto Op. 42 (the recording with Uchida is OK) and the String Quartet No. 1 (or just get the complete string quartets). If you like Wagner or Mahler, try _Gurre-Lieder_ and _Moses und Aron_, the first of which is tonal. Many people consider the orchestral version of _Verklärte Nacht_ to be better than the string-sextet version you have.
> 
> With Webern, your best option is just to buy a recording of his complete works conducted by Boulez. But only do that if you're genuinely interested.


I'd say his violin concerto is easier and extremely beautiful






What do you think?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

superhorn said:


> Antonin Dvorak is a famous composer, but unfortunately known for only a small number of his works. The 9th symphony, the famous "New World", the 8th and 7th symphonies,
> the cello concerto, Slavonic Dances, the "American " string quartet , and a couple other works of his have long been staples of the repertoire, but there is so much wonderful music by Dvorak which is rarely performed live outside of the Czech republic.
> The first six Dvorak symphonies are so melodious and full of invention you'll wonder where they've been all your life.
> The Requiem is rarely performed, but it easily ranks with those of Mozart,Berlioz, Verdi and Faure.
> ...


Indeed, his operas are gorgeous...But you have to like opera.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> In addition to violadude's list, and my answer on Diamond and Hanson in the other thread, do check out the only symphony by UK's EJ Moeran. A masterpiece.


English and American composers are a lack in my "musical culture"...I have a reason for that...and you'll think I am weird. "people that cannot "cook" cannot make great music" Am I wrong? Probably...I'm so often wrong that I can't count it with the fingers of my two hands. But I think English and American cooking are "Flinstones". LOL






Martin, ignorant


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Pieck said:


> Last post on the page again. Advise needed, details in the quote.


Schnittke:






Mozart's style (do not forget he called himself multistylistic)





requiem:





String quartet no. 1:





deep!

Martin


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Beethoven... It is quite an effort to start discovering him. I really like him (mostly, but I agree with some mentioning in another thread, that symphony no 9 is a bit pompouse and to "serious". At least I find the first movement quite hollow.)

Currently I have collected in my database (with links to spotify)

Beethoven: Opus 58: Piano Concerto No.4 in G, Op.58
Beethoven: Opus 73: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor")

Beethoven: String Quartet No.1 in F, Op.18, No.1

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 1-8


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Beethoven... It is quite an effort to start discovering him. I really like him (mostly, but I agree with some mentioning in another thread, that symphony no 9 is a bit pompouse and to "serious". At least I find the first movement quite hollow.)


What do you think of 6, 7 and 8?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> What do you think of 6, 7 and 8?


I have not heard them yet. I heard the 9th here the other day, or half of it...Not in my database yet. But I will try 6 7 and 8 soon, if you reccomend them. I am not so far in discovering Bethoven.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Aboth the 9th... I like of course the choire and the dramatic ending...But that is from earlier remembering.. I have still not heard the entire symphony. I heard the two first movements some days ago. The first was dull and pompous. The second was a big improvement. Quite lively and inspiering.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar said:


> The first was dull and pompous.


But things may change, and mood is an important factor for listening joy. So this is not a final statement about the first movement!


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have not heard them yet. I heard the 9th here the other day, or half of it...Not in my database yet. But I will try 6 7 and 8 soon, if you reccomend them. I am not so far in discovering Bethoven.


I do indeed recommend them if you want less 'serious' Beethoven


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

jalex said:


> I do indeed recommend them if you want less 'serious' Beethoven


Thanks a lot jalex! I will discover soon


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Aboth the 9th... I like of course the choire and the dramatic ending...But that is from earlier remembering.. I have still not heard the entire symphony. I heard the two first movements some days ago. The first was dull and pompous. The second was a big improvement. Quite lively and inspiering.


Dull and pompous? I don't know if we listened to the same work.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Trout said:


> Dull and pompous? I don't know if we listened to the same work.


Maybe I had a bad day. But when I listened to the first movement, I found it dull and pompous. But I hav not listened to the entire symphony jet, and works have a tendense to grow on me.


----------

